# Nursing Cat Question



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

Is it normal that my queen has not pood or peed since she has given birth 3 days ago?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

No, its definitely not normal, nor do I think it would be possible for her not to pass urine. Are you 100% sure she hasn't? I would imagine she MUST have gone elsewhere, either in the nursing box or somewhere other than her litter tray when you are not watching.

Honestly, if a cat had not passed urine for 3 days, she would be extremely ill or dead.


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

I am not sure whether she has passed urine or not. But shes definately hasn't pood since 4 days ago.


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

She has passed her first stool today and she probably did pass urine too.


----------

